
Show HN: Wallaby – A very Rails admin interface - tian_im
https://github.com/reinteractive/wallaby
======
rubenbe
I've used Active Admin a few times [1]. I can't really comment on Wallaby, but
AA does the job, although documentation is a bit a problem. I had to dig into
the code more than a handful times to figure out the correct way to customize
a certain form input. Also AA_addons[2] contains some useful custom input
fields.

[1]
[https://github.com/activeadmin/activeadmin](https://github.com/activeadmin/activeadmin)
[2]
[https://github.com/platanus/activeadmin_addons](https://github.com/platanus/activeadmin_addons)

~~~
tian_im
The aim of wallaby is to make extremely complicated customization possible in
Rails way, it's not just about custom input fields. It's a very different
thinking from AA.

------
stevekemp
Cute project.

I reported a simple XSS attack as an issue, might be worth a decent audit to
make sure there are no other potential holes.

~~~
megraf
Cute comment.

~~~
tian_im
Cute patch is coming :)

------
h8hn4
Any demos of using it with active storage?

~~~
tian_im
It's on [https://wallaby-demo.herokuapp.com/admin/pictures](https://wallaby-
demo.herokuapp.com/admin/pictures) now, you can check out the demo repo at
[https://github.com/tian-im/wallaby_demo/](https://github.com/tian-
im/wallaby_demo/)

